# The Anti-Christ : Dual-Fulfillment?



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

What do resident theologians think about the idea of "dual fulfillment" or multiple fulfillments for _the Antichrist_? 

I've heard teachers throw this out before citing that the little epistles of John make many references to Anti-Christs in the plural, and thus by inference, we may refer to a pervasive Anti-Christ spirit which afflicts and buffets Christ's children, and not a singular Anti-Christ. 

Similarly, some teachers have also thrown out the idea that Nero Ceasar was a shadow or type of Anti-Christ, and that we may anticipate a successor or successors.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 28, 2006)

I recently finished Riddlebarger's _The Man of Sin_, and his position is multiple fulfillments of the Antichrist culminating with a future Antichrist. I find his arguments rather compelling.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 28, 2006)

Is that an idealist or a historicist idea?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> I recently finished Riddlebarger's _The Man of Sin_, and his position is multiple fulfillments of the Antichrist culminating with a future Antichrist. I find his arguments rather compelling.



The strangest thing just happened. The publicist of Baker books is sending me a complimentary copy of that book for review.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 29, 2006)

Certainly idealists hold the idea. Some historicists might also, but they would not say that Nero was an antichist as he was outside the Church. They might say that there were many antichrists in the Church (Arians, Pelagians, etc.), and they culminate in the Papacy.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Jun 30, 2006)

Prophecy is a LOT easier to interpret after the fulfillment has taken place; and even then it is not always that easy. The case of anti-Christ is a good one. I tend to think, based upon John's statements that you have already quoted, that the anti-Christ prophecies had a first century application and that there have been many who have continued to have an "anti-Christ presence."

Will there be some future, climactic anti-Christ? I frankly don't know. I am instructed to be looking for the coming of Jesus Christ (Titus 2:11-14), not for the anti-Christ.


----------

